# Labor charge for barbed wire fence.



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

What is the going labor charge rate for building a 4-5 strand barbed wire fence? Anyone have any idea?? Would you charge by the foot, or the hour??


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's twice what the material cost is.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

by the foot, clearing, set post, string wire, $7.50 per foot, you provide all materials


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

$7 a foot!?! Wow - We just put up several miles of fence with our neighbor - we cleared the fenceline, and provided materials - Our neighbor allowed use of his tractor setting the posts andf unrolling the wire. Cost was $0.80 per ft. 

$7 a foot maybe for a small residential job, but if your talking field fencing that seems not just high, but outrageous. We got quotes for $3/ft just providing materials and them using their own equipment and clearing the old fence. Could be volume though, our total job was nearly 9 miles.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

UGH. 9 mile of fence. Brings back memories I'd just as soon not have. But that was back before 4 wheelers. :walkingsm

Might consider doing it again for $7 a foot.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

marksmu said:


> $7 a foot!?! Wow - We just put up several miles of fence with our neighbor - we cleared the fenceline, and provided materials - Our neighbor allowed use of his tractor setting the posts andf unrolling the wire. Cost was $0.80 per ft.
> 
> $7 a foot maybe for a small residential job, but if your talking field fencing that seems not just high, but outrageous. We got quotes for $3/ft just providing materials and them using their own equipment and clearing the old fence. Could be volume though, our total job was nearly 9 miles.


$3.50 a foot turn key for 5-6 strand smooth or barbed wired on cedar posts is more the going rate. I have even gotten prices as low as $3.00 turn key if the volume is up there. $7.00 a foot labor only is extreme.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

just had 3000 feet done. materials and all were $2.80 a foot.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

Texas Jeweler said:


> by the foot, clearing, set post, string wire, $7.50 per foot, you provide all materials


Good to see others were more in line with what we paid. At $7/ft I could do that for a living. We paid for perimeter fencing to get back up and split that with neighbors. We cross fenced our own property ourselves. We still have several miles to do, but were doing it as the grass comes back. Ike took out all of our fences and all our grass.

But at $7/ft - me and one other person can easily clear & set about 3,000 feet in a day...that would be $21,000/day - I could relax for a while with a daily paycheck like that...even after my expenses....we set 10" wood corners, 8" wood spacers at 50' and 3 t posts each at 12'6"


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'll do it for $7 a foot if someone is willing to pay that. :smile:


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

We just had several miles of fence put up, 5 strands barbed with cedar posts (we furnished materials), they furnished lador and their own tractor for $1.74 a foot.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I just bid out 7800 lf for 4 wire, Tpost @ 10', wooden line posts at 50', and two gates. Low bid was $17,492.35. Three other bids were recieved totaling $27,800,30,686, and $33,270. All these included materials. Labor only for the low bidder was $1.10 per linear foot with $90 per each corner and $60 each H-brace. This was for a municipality. So all bidders had general liability insurance.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

A Draper said:


> I just bid out 7800 lf for 4 wire, Tpost @ 10', wooden line posts at 50', and two gates. Low bid was $17,492.35. Three other bids were recieved totaling $27,800,30,686, and $33,270. All these included materials. Labor only for the low bidder was $1.10 per linear foot with $90 per each corner and $60 each H-brace. This was for a municipality. So all bidders had general liability insurance.


 Man, that one guy was really putting the cadillac on it: 27.8 billion dollars? That's nuts!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

3.30/ft here for most fence builders, no one really over that.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

$3.10 a foot American made.

Ive installed miles of fence and wire. I got a system to stretch a 1/4 mile x 5 strands at a time. 

If you do hire it out hire someone local you'll thank:cop: yourself later.

A Fence Co Dickinson Texas


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

flatsfats said:


> UGH. 9 mile of fence. Brings back memories I'd just as soon not have. But that was back before 4 wheelers. :walkingsm
> 
> Might consider doing it again for $7 a foot.


Nah, you'res marter now. You'd take the job for $7/foot and sub it out for $3.50!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

dwilliams35, Three bids $27,800, $30,686, and $33,270. Believe it or not though, I have seen bids about that rediculous.


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

We had about a mile bid out. Low bid was $1.84 per foot, for SIX strand American barb wire with 6 inch cedar post at 10 feet on center. We had to pay for clearing the right of way, but that was about $1,200.00. Now this is in Madison County, Tx.

Clearing could run the cost up and the length could vary the price per foot, along with corners and gates or stretch post. 

baynick


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Texas Jeweler said:


> by the foot, clearing, set post, string wire, $7.50 per foot, you provide all materials


 Have you lost your mind??? That is $39,600.00 for 1 mile of fence.
Sign me up if this is what your paying.


----------

